# طريقة الاستكشاف الكهربائي في الجيوفيزياء



## محمد علي عامر (19 أغسطس 2013)

يعتبر المسح الجيوفيزيائي من الطرق الاساسية في الكشف والتنقيب عن النفط والغاز والمعادن والمياه والاثار والكنوز واي شي مدفون في باطن الارض كذلك لها دور فعال في الانشاءات العسكرية والمدنية كمثل المطارات والطرق الحديثة وصالات الاستقبال في المطارات والانفاق والخزانات الجوفية والصخرية ولقد تطور علم الجيوفيزياء تطور كبير واصبح له مؤسسات واتحادات ومنظمات وشركات تهتم بالطرق الجيوفيزيائية وبالاجهزة الجيوفيزيائية والبرامج الجيوفيزيائية حتى اصبح هذا العلم من العلوم التي لا يمكن الكشف عن الثروات الموجودة في باطن الارض الا بواسطته طرق الجيوفيزياء طرق كثيرة وهي اكثر من ثمان طرق جيوفيزيائية وحيث موضوعنا بحسب طلب كثير من الزملاء هو طريقة المسح الكهربائي في الجيوفيزياء فقد ارفقنا ملف نامل من الجميع الاطلاع والاستفادة واي تقصير من لدينا نحن نتقبله بواسع صدر ونحن جميع طلاب علم ونحن جميعا هدفنا نشر العلم فقط ولا نريد شي وشكرا 
اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزيائي مجمد علي عامر كلاب (الخولاني)مشاهدة المرفق المسح الكهربائ&#16.pdf


----------



## eliker bahij (28 أغسطس 2013)

.​Thankssssssssssssssss 4 sharing​


----------

